# Upper Wellington Open Bass Tournament Sat. 9/22



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

Were having another open bass tournament on wellington upground reservoir on Saturday 9/22 from 7-230 $50 per team big bass included 100% payout. rain or shine. You can get more info or any questions at [email protected] thanks.


----------



## Monster bass (Aug 23, 2018)

I will be there scotty


----------



## Monster bass (Aug 23, 2018)

Do we have a count on how many boats are showing up ?


----------



## Monster bass (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey Scott what was the winning weight ? I had to leave i got called into work i caught 8 but all were like 11 inches 1 good one but lost it at the boat .


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

5 fish 14.21lbs. With a 4.58 big


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)




----------

